# Suche Tablet für Filme, Youtube etc



## p4rtybus (9. Juni 2018)

*Suche Tablet für Filme, Youtube etc*

Hallo liebe Community,

Da ich mit der Qualität von Netflix und anderen Videos auf dem PC nicht gerade zufrieden bin, und die Bilder nie so gut auf einem 24" Monitor mit 144Hz wie auf kleineren Medien sind, will ich mir nun ein Tablet kaufen.
Mein Handy ist ein Galaxy S8, so eine Bildqualität würde ich mir bei einem Tablet wünschen, falls sowas möglich ist. Preis sollte aller höchstens bis 400€ sein, allerdings wäre mir ein günstigeres lieber. (+-250?) Kenne mich in dem Bereich nicht aus, daher erstelle ich diesen Thread. Gibt es da empfehlenswertes? Preis-Leistung ziehe ich vor würde auch auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt schauen, macht mir mal ein paar Vorschläge 
Danke im Vorraus!




PS: Das S8 hat ein Display, bei dem Schwarzwerte so dunkel sind, dass man das Display im Dunkeln nicht erkennen kann, das finde ich ziemlich gut und würde es mir bei einem Tablet (falls möglich) auch wünschen.


----------



## fotoman (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche Tablet fÃ¼r Filme, Youtube etc*

Auch ohne die Displays aller Tablets zu kennen hört sich das sehr nach einem OLED/AMOLED Display an. Und schon ist man (zumindest bei Neugeräten laut Geizhals) beim Samsung Tab S2 oder Tab S3.

Vergleiche zum S8 (auch was das Display betrifft) kannst Du ja auf Notebookcheck ziehen
Test Samsung Galaxy S8 Smartphone - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Test Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 9.7 LTE Tablet - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Test Samsung Galaxy Tab S3 LTE Tablet - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Nachdem auch Notebookcheck dort kein Vergleichtablet "ohne" Schwarzwert auflistet, scheint es sonst derzeit kein Tablet mit OLED Display zu geben.

Auch das iPad 2018 ist weit davon entfernt, bei Schwarz wirklich schwarz anzuzeigen
Test Apple iPad 6 2018 Tablet - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Nachdem es das Tab S3 als Neugerät nicht unter 470 Euro gibt, bleibt wohl nur das Tab S2 übirg.
Nur rein vorsoglich: beide Tabs haben, wie auch das iPad und einige andere bessere Tablets, ein 4.3 Display. Was zum Arbeiten sehr sinnvoll ist, führt bei Filmen im Taschenbuchformat natürlich zu schwarzen Rändern.

Die Begründung für das Tablet verstehe ich allerdings nicht. Filme auf 24" sind sowas grundlegend anderes wie auf 5 oder 9,7", dass man es einfach nicht vergleichen kann. Das Handy hält man in der Regel (viel zu nahe) vor die Augen, ein großes Anzeigegerät ist auch in entsprechender Entfernung aufgestellt. Fürkorrekte Farben muss man den PC-Monitor half selber kalibrieren/profilieren, ein extrem niedriger Schwarzwert fällt dann nur bei abgedunkeltem Raum auf (falls der Monitor nicht vollständiger Müll ist).


----------



## p4rtybus (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche Tablet fÃ¼r Filme, Youtube etc*



fotoman schrieb:


> Die Begründung für das Tablet verstehe ich allerdings nicht. Filme auf 24" sind sowas grundlegend anderes wie auf 5 oder 9,7", dass man es einfach nicht vergleichen kann. Das Handy hält man in der Regel (viel zu nahe) vor die Augen, ein großes Anzeigegerät ist auch in entsprechender Entfernung aufgestellt. Fürkorrekte Farben muss man den PC-Monitor half selber kalibrieren/profilieren, ein extrem niedriger Schwarzwert fällt dann nur bei abgedunkeltem Raum auf (falls der Monitor nicht vollständiger Müll ist).



Danke für die Empfehlungen, werde mir das Tab 2 mal im Mediamarkt oder Saturn anschauen. Ich finde es einfach nicht so angenehm, Filme auf meinem Monitor zu schauen, weil es ein TN Panel Monitor ist, und es keine 144Hz IPS mit 24" gibt, eventuell kaufe ich mir aber noch einen Samsung C24FG70 der mit dem VA Panel schon ein besseres Bild hat. Nur hat der kein G-Sync, aber mal gucken. Das Tablet habe ich dann auch zum mobilen Gebrauch.


----------



## Darkseth (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Filme, Youtube etc*



p4rtybus schrieb:


> PS: Das S8 hat ein Display, bei dem Schwarzwerte so dunkel sind, dass man das Display im Dunkeln nicht erkennen kann, das finde ich ziemlich gut und würde es mir bei einem Tablet (falls möglich) auch wünschen.


Nicht ganz  Die sind nicht dunkel. Die schwarzen Pixel sind einfach nur komplett ausgeschaltet. Wenn dein Display ein schwarzes Bild darstellt, ist es "aus" ^^
Oled eben.

Btw, @ Tab S2: Relativ wenig Leistung, und Akkulaufzeit, dafür extrem dünn/leicht ^^
Ist auch schon älter, es gibt keine Updates mehr. Es soll aber wohl LineageOS als Custom Rom geben.

Sowohl das S2 als auch das S3 haben nur Mono lautsprecher auf einer Seite.


Ich würde generell im Tablet bereich aber eher auf ein iPad setzen. Dauer von Updates, OS/App optimierung etc.

Btw, wenn du auf 630€~ (neupreis, gebraucht weniger) Hoch gehst: ipad Pro 10,5" 64gb.
Sehr gutes Display (aber kein Oled, also kein perfektes Schwarz) inklusive 120 Hz (und SEHR gute stereo Lautsprecher). Hab ich selbst, davor ein Pixel C Tablet (ebenfalls recht gutes schwarz, aber auch IPS) mit stereo Lautsprechern. Hab ein S7 Edge als Smartphone, kenne und schätze Oled/Amoled daher sehr.
Dennoch, stört mich der schwarzwert vom iPad Pro überhaupt nicht, auch beim Pixel C war es völlig in Ordnung. Erst Recht wenn man videos guckt.


----------



## fotoman (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Filme, Youtube etc*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Btw, @ Tab S2: Relativ wenig Leistung, und Akkulaufzeit, dafür extrem dünn/leicht ^^


Dann müssen die Zahlen auf Notebookcheck wohl falsch sein. Entweder für das Tab S2 oder für das iPad Pro 10,5. Gerade beim betrachten von Videos scheinen beide annähernd gleich lange durchzuhalten und selbst die angeblich so schwachen Zahlen beim WLan/Surftest finde ich nicht so schlimm. dann hält es halt nur 6,5 Stunden damit durch, das sollte in der Regel für einen Tag genügen. Insb. da man in der Realität wohl kaum 6 Stunden am Stück alle paar Sekunden eine neue Seite aufruft.

Die Lautsprecher können schon eher ein Problem sein, einen echten Stereoeffekt erhält man aber auch bei 10" mit korrekt angeordneten Lautsprechend nur sehr bedingt.

Die Akkulaufzeit ist für mich allerdings durchaus ein Grund, warum ich bei Gebrauchtgeräten vorsichtig wäre. Selbst Vorführgeräte, die ein ganzes Jahr lang  am Netzkabel hingen, könnten deutlich schneller abbauen wie ein Neugerät. Von Privat weiss man nie. wie der Akku (oder das gesamte Gerät) behandelt wurde.



Darkseth schrieb:


> Ich würde generell im Tablet bereich aber eher auf ein iPad setzen. Dauer von Updates, OS/App optimierung etc.


So unterschiedlich sind halt die Meinungen. Ich würde mir privat niemals ein iPad kaufen, obwohl das iPad 2018 durchaus auch preislich attraktiv ist. Mir reicht mein iPhone vollkommen um so lange kein iOS-Gerät privat  zu kaufen, wie Windows oder Linux als Dekstop-OS noch verfügbar sind.

Auch mit Android gibt es durchaus einige interessante Geräte mit IPS-Display.

630 € sind fast 60% mehr, wie          p4rtybus maximal ausgeben wollte.


----------



## p4rtybus (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Filme, Youtube etc*



fotoman schrieb:


> 630 € sind fast 60% mehr, wie          p4rtybus maximal ausgeben wollte.



Ja, deswegen kommt das für mich nicht in Frage. Zumal ich gerade eben erst ein neuen PC , Monitor und Smartphone gekauft habe


----------



## FetterKasten (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Filme, Youtube etc*

Ich würde mir einfach ein aktuelles ipad für 349 Euro kaufen.
Bin weiß Gott kein Apple Fan, erst recht in der heutigen Zeit nicht.
Aber damit wirst du keine Probleme haben, sei es von der Qualität oder Akkulaufzeit, auch nach mehreren Jahren nicht. Habe meins seit 2011 und das läuft noch heute gut genug. Bei den Samsung Tablets wär ich mir nicht so sicher.


----------



## Darkseth (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Filme, Youtube etc*



fotoman schrieb:


> Dann müssen die Zahlen auf Notebookcheck wohl falsch sein. Entweder für das Tab S2 oder für das iPad Pro 10,5. Gerade beim betrachten von Videos scheinen beide annähernd gleich lange durchzuhalten und selbst die angeblich so schwachen Zahlen beim WLan/Surftest finde ich nicht so schlimm. dann hält es halt nur 6,5 Stunden damit durch, das sollte in der Regel für einen Tag genügen. Insb. da man in der Realität wohl kaum 6 Stunden am Stück alle paar Sekunden eine neue Seite aufruft.


Möglich. Kann aber je nach Anwendungssituation auch am weniger optimalen SoC liegen, dass die Akkulaufzeit nicht in jeedm gebiet konkurrenzfähig ist.



fotoman schrieb:


> Die Lautsprecher können schon eher ein Problem sein, einen echten Stereoeffekt erhält man aber auch bei 10" mit korrekt angeordneten Lautsprechend nur sehr bedingt.


Es reicht schon, wenn der Sound mittig liegt, statt dass er seitlich weg strahlt. Nicht zu vergessen, dass die Audioqualität zwischen iPad Pro und so 08/15 quiekern, wie sie auch oft bei den Samsung Tablets zu finden sind (und sehr sehr vielen anderen) schon enorm ist.

Aber... Man kommt auch so mit klar. Für hauptsächlich Filme sind stereo Lautsprecher aber durchaus nicht zu unterschätzen.



fotoman schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich sind halt die Meinungen. Ich würde mir privat niemals ein iPad kaufen, obwohl das iPad 2018 durchaus auch preislich attraktiv ist. Mir reicht mein iPhone vollkommen um so lange kein iOS-Gerät privat zu kaufen, wie Windows oder Linux als Dekstop-OS noch verfügbar sind.


Nur dass es hier überhaupt nicht um Desktop PCs geht, sondern um mobile Tablets^^ Und da hat Android nunmal extreme nachteile gegenüber iOS, und das sage ich selbst als Android-Guy.
Linux gibt es nciht auf tablets, Windows schon, kann man nehmen, hat aebr gegenüber iOS durchaus einige Nachteile.
Ich wage es mal zu behaupten, dass ein 300€ iPad 2018 eine bessere Performance hat, als jedes 300€ Windows Tablet, und das deutlich.

Für PCs, und für Consumer, wäre MacOS immernoch deutlich sinnovller als Linux... Hatte es vor 1 Jahr oder so mal drauf als VM (Ubuntu), war nicht möglich µTorrent zu installieren, selbst als ich ne Anleitung gegoogelt hab, und diese 1:1 exakt befolgt hab (Nein, ich habe nichts falsch gemacht, ich bin kein Laie darin, wie man Computer bedient  Oder die Anleitung war falsch. Aber schon traurig fürs OS, wenn man ne Anleitung suchen muss, um sowas simples zu erledigen. Unnötig kompliziert. Für IT-progger und so natürlich ne tolle Spielwiese, aber die sind eben bei weitem nicht die masse ). Und wenn das selbst bei mir so scheitert, bei mitunter den simpelsten dingen... Halte ich Linux heute noch für Käse für den 08/15 nutzer. Höchstens für jemanden, der nix anderes  mit dem PC macht als Einschalten, und Firefox öffnen, und sich dann zu 95% nur in Firefox bewegt.

Windows dann schon tausend mal eher. Aber auch das hat nachteile im Tablet bereich verglichen zu iPads. Benutzerfreundlichkeit z.B:, Windows ist nicht so gut an "Touch" optimiert, wie iOS, und der Windows store  ist Gülle.. gehört meiner Meinung nach aus dem Desktop bereich komplett gelöscht). Dafür kann man spezielle, vollwertige/professionelle Anwendungen nutzen, was aber 99% der Masse nicht will/braucht. Also weniger relevant, außer für bestimmte Personen, die nen bestimmtes Anwendungesgebiet haben ^^



fotoman schrieb:


> Auch mit Android gibt es durchaus einige interessante Geräte mit IPS-Display.


Ja klar gibt es die, sagt ja auch keiner was^^
Nur ist das OS halt ******* für Tablets (im großen und ganzen / allgemeinen betrachtet), wenn ich das mal so direkt ausdrücken darf. Sowohl das OS selbst ist nahezu null an das Tablet format angepasst (weder Layout (außer ne veränderte dpi), noch Features, und auch die Apps sind oft nur hoch skalierte Smartphone Apps, statt Tablet-versionen.
Bei iOS merkt man das erst, dass es hier wirklich ordentlichen Support für den Tablet bereich selbst gibt, sowohl von Apple, als auch von den Entwicklern.
Aber das muss man einfach selbst schauen, welche punkte einem wie wichtig sind.

Für ausschließlich videos gucken /Youtube ist das nicht wirklich relevant. Auch aktuelle Software ist nicht relevant dafür.


----------



## Bloodsaw-1984 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Filme, Youtube etc*

Ich würde dir im Moment auch eher zum 2018er iPad raten. Vor allem da du die Dinger im Moment für um die 270€ bekommst.

Hier bekommst du jedoch kein OLED-Display, wie von dir gewünscht.


----------



## p4rtybus (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Filme, Youtube etc*

Sieht also danach aus, als sollte ich ein IPad 2018 nehmen?, 
Dieses hat schließlich auch ein 4:3 Display, ist das nicht suboptimal fürs Filme schauen ?


----------



## Darkseth (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Filme, Youtube etc*

Ist es. Man kommt aber wunderbar mit klar, bzw mich stört das Format nicht.
Am besten schaust du es dir selbst mal persönlich an in nem Laden^^

Bzw anders gesagt: Ich finde, der Kompromiss mit 4:3 ist deutlich angenehmer/erträglicher/belangloser, als der Kompromiss wenn du ein Android gerät nimmst, was anch 1-2 Jahren schon keine Update mehr bekommt, und von der Performance nicht immer optimal läuft.
Was Performance angeht, werden mit iOS 12 die karten wohl wieder ganz neu gemischt ^^

Meine Meinung ist allerdings auch unter dem Punkt, dass ich das OS drum herum auch "nutze" ,und das teil nicht zu 99% der Zeit als reinen einzigen videoplayer nutze.. Weil dann macht es keinen Unterschied ob die Android version aktuell ist, oder 2 Jahre alt.

Man sollte sich da schon überlegen, ob das Teil die nächsten 3-4+ Jahre wirklich NUR für Videos benutzt wird, und nichts anderes. Denn wenn du schon mal was im Internet nachschaust, evtl mal ein Game zocken willst, oder doch mal andere Apps nutzen, spielt iOS dann schon seine stärke aus.


----------



## fotoman (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Filme, Youtube etc*



p4rtybus schrieb:


> Sieht also danach aus, als sollte ich ein IPad 2018 nehmen?,
> Dieses hat schließlich auch ein 4:3 Display, ist das nicht suboptimal fürs Filme schauen ?


M.M.n. solltest Du Dir die Geröte einfach im Handel anschauen, in die Hand nehmen (ist wörtlich gemeint, selbst wenn Du das Tablet nachher in der Hülle auch den Tisch stellst) und dann selber entscheiden. Von den 9,7" des 4:3 Displays bleibt halt bei der 16:9 Filmanzeige nur das Bild eine 8,9" 16:9 Displays übrig.

Aber als reiner Konsument von Medien, der immer die passenden Datenquellen hat und sich auf die Einschränkungen von iOS einlässt, dürfte es wohl derzeit die Beste Lösung sein. OLED ist ja wohl nicht mehr so Dein Ziel.



Darkseth schrieb:


> Ich wage es mal zu behaupten, dass ein 300€ iPad 2018 eine bessere Performance hat, als jedes 300€ Windows Tablet, und das deutlich.


Was mir abhsolut nichts nützt, wenn ich unter iOS nicht die Anwendung finde, die ich mobil benötige.

Nehme ich am kommenden Wochenende mein 8" Windwos-Tablet mit und stelle mich darauf ein, im Hotel ca. 30 Minuten länger zu warten wie mit dem Laptop, bis ich meine Bilder verschlagworten und sortieren darf? Oder nehme ich den Laptop mit (Gewichtsunterschied gut 1,5 Kg), weil ich als Tablet "nur" ein iPad habe.

Leider kann ich das alles ohne massivsten Zeit- und Kostenaufwand weder mit meinem iPhone noch auf dem (nicht vorhandenen) iPad erledigen. Dafür müsste ich (neben dem 128 GB iPad, in das Windows/Androrid Tablet stecke ich einfach eine neue MicroSDXC-Karte, wenn der Speicher ausgeht) erst einmal weitere 900 € für einen Mac ausgeben, damit ich gnädiger weise mein Programm auf iOS portieren darf. Für den Preis kann ich mir mehr wie ein erheblich performanteres Surface Pro kaufen und nebenbei meine Freizeit auch noch besser nutzen.

Ich lebe halt nicht im Apple-Universum sondern nutze die Geräte, die zu meinen Anwendungen am Besten passen. Und nichts anderes empfehle ich hier immer. Man überlege sich, was man mit einem mobilen Gerät in den kommenden Jahren alles machen will, prüfe, womit dies am effizientesten geht und treffe dann die Systementscheidung.

Mir genügt mittlerweile schon der unnütze Aufwand, den ich alle zwei Wochen treiben muss, um die PDFs meiner Zeitschriftenabos vom PC auf mein iPhone zu bekommen. Natürlich könnte ich meinen PC mit iTunes verseuchen, will ich aber nicht, um mickrige 24 MB auf das mobile Device zu übertragen. Die (kostenlosen) Apps, die ich bisher getestet habe, um sowas triviales wie den (lesenden) Zugriff auf eine Netzwerkfreigabe im Lan zu erhalten, hatten alle keine Lust. Also belibt weiterhin nur der Webserver...


----------



## p4rtybus (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Filme, Youtube etc*

Ich denke, dass die Anwendungen, die ich benutze, mit IOS funktionieren. 
Und mal am Rande, was ist eigentlich vom Samsung Galaxy Tab A zu halten ?Scheint mit 16:10 und 10,1" für so etwas wie Filme nicht schlecht. Wäre das vielleicht auch eine Option ? Oder ist der Leistungsunterschied zu groß bzw nicht lohnenswert?


----------



## Darkseth (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Filme, Youtube etc*

Ist recht okay für seine 180€~ oder so. Eins der Tablets, unter denen ich definitiv nichts kaufen würde.




fotoman schrieb:


> Was mir abhsolut nichts nützt, wenn ich unter iOS nicht die Anwendung finde, die ich mobil benötige.
> 
> .......


Ja DIR. Ausnahmen gibt es immer. Mindestens 9/10 Menschen werden unter iOS oder Android alles finden, was sie mobil benötigen würden.
Unter die <1/10 Menschen fallen dann jene, die dann z.B: Mobil ihre RAW Fotos gleich bearbeiten wollen, und dafür eine vollversion von Photoshop brauchen, oder anderes. Aber das ist kein Szenario, was auf die Masse zutrifft.

Aber mal aus neugier, welche Anwendung, die du Mobil brauchst, gibt es nur unter Windows?


----------



## p4rtybus (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Filme, Youtube etc*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Ist recht okay für seine 180€~ oder so. Eins der Tablets, unter denen ich definitiv nichts kaufen würde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich persönlich brauche keine Anwendung, die es nur unter Windows gibt, was hat denn Windows damit zu tun ? Die Tablets, die ich im Sinne hatte haben doch sowieso Android  bzw. iOS ?
Wie auch immer, ansonsten würde noch ein Huawei MediaPad M5 in Frage kommen, wobei ich für den Preis ja ein iPad 2018 bekommen kann. Ist das iPad da die bessere Wahl hinsichtlich Preis /Leistung?

PS: Ups, habe erst im Nachhineien gemerkt, dass die Frage nicht an mich gestellt war ^^


----------



## Darkseth (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Filme, Youtube etc*

Jap ^^

Aber ja, iPad 2018 wäre an sich schon besser, als klassisches consumer Tablet. Das OS wird lange upgedated, es gibt sehr viele hochwertige Apps (besonders wenn es in richtung Produktivität/Kreativität geht), die Performance hält sich stabil auf einem Niveau etc.

Das Mediapad M5 ist durchaus eins der besten Android Tablets zur Zeit, auch interessant für Medien, weil es das breitere Format hat, UND stereo Lautsprecher. Aber wohl immernoch dieses Problem mit HD Inhalten bei netflix und co (DRM dingens kirchen), und die offene Frage bleibt, wie das mit den Updates später wird (sofern das überhaupt interessant ist... Wer halbwegs mit verstand surft, wird auch mit einer 1-2 Jahre alten Android sicherheits-ebene  keine Probleme haben, gerade bei hauptsächlich videos), und wie die Leistung nach einer weile ist.

Man merkt halt einfach, dass hinter iOS noch sehr viel Support dahinter steckt im Tablet bereich, sowohl von Apple, als auch von den App Entwicklern.

Bin dennoch gespannt, ob Google nicht doch ein Tablet rausbringt diesen herbst - das Pixel C ist ja dann 3 Jahre alt, und wurde vor paar Monaten EoL.
Wenn nicht, dann lebt der Android-Tablet markt nur noch davon, dass Hersteller wie Samsung, Huawei und co ihn so am leben halten.


----------

